# Oberon River Garden (red) - skins???



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Now that my Oberon is almost here I need to get a skin ordered.

Here is my cover:










And the skins I'm considering. Which one do you like best  So many choices


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think #2 has lots of personality!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have realised that I much prefer my kindle dressed 'smartly' rather than prettily.  I love any combo of red, black and white (eg Zen, Moya), but there is also an Asian inspired skin that has a fan motif that has pink as well.  And all would look great with that lovely Oberon.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like the 1st one


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had the waterfall skin (the first one) and it is beautiful.  I am considering buying it again.  But, I do love that last one.  So it is a toss up between the two for me.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I vote either Pic 2 or Pic 3


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I vote for #2


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

I like #2 or #3 as well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I have realised that I much prefer my kindle dressed 'smartly' rather than prettily. I love any combo of red, black and white (eg Zen, Moya), but there is also an Asian inspired skin that has a fan motif that has pink as well. And all would look great with that lovely Oberon.


I think you mean this one:
















Or you can always do something custom like I did:


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I think #2 has lots of personality!


I love the case and like #2


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That's the one F1 - I really love that design with red.  And of course, your gingko one cant be beaten.  I have the waterfall at home - the first decal I ever bought but never really liked it when I saw the original.  But maybe it looks better on.


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

I like F!'s choice with the fan!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I am currently researching vintage kimono fabrics to scan for a possible skin.  Maybe I should do this as a business?


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments 

I have narrowed it down to 2 or 3 - I think 1 would be just to busy as a background... I only picked it as the other covers that I might end up ordering after I see if I like the Oberon is the Wave or the Noreve and I think this skin would look nice with those. One skin for multiple covers  But... if I go blue then there are several skins that I liked more than this one 

I like the look of #3 and the BB - black beauty bag





































#2 and the BB bag - midnight garden.



















Now I'm just waiting on my Oberon to arrive (hopefully tomorrow) and then I'll make a decision on this and the BB bag.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Out of the 3, I like #3.  I also like F1's fan.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't say my taste, but they are colorful.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I like #2. I have an Oberon Red Sun cover and it was difficult to find the right skin so I created this one for my Kindle. I did think about #2 that you have as a potential candidate for a new skin but then just went and created my own.

















This is my cover:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I like #2. I have an Oberon Red Sun cover and it was difficult to find the right skin so I created this one for my Kindle. I did think about #2 that you have as a potential candidate for a new skin but then just went and created my own.


That's beautiful! Where did you get the image?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I like #2. I have an Oberon Red Sun cover and it was difficult to find the right skin so I created this one for my Kindle. I did think about #2 that you have as a potential candidate for a new skin but then just went and created my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea, its cute.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> That's beautiful! Where did you get the image?


The first skin I ever had I got from DecalGirl - after that, every skin I have put on my K2 I have done custom. I go to art.com and look and different images. Save the ones I like and go to mytego.com and customize the skin. After mulling over it a few days, I order. The first time I ordered from mytego.com skin came in about 3 weeks, this time it has taken much longer. Ordered a custom skin on 11/27/09 and still have not received it.

Good news is that I finally talked to someone on the phone and per her, they are extremely backlogged and my skin should be here in about two weeks. I like the skin so much - I decided not to cancel. That's it! Glad you liked it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Custom DecalGirl always turn out great


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I love skin #3 with the Black Beauty Borsa Bella bag - but I am biased, I bought those for my new kindle  .  I am using them with a jade green m-edge cover, but I love that I could switch the color of the cover completely and the rest will still go together.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> The first skin I ever had I got from DecalGirl - after that, every skin I have put on my K2 I have done custom. I go to art.com and look and different images. Save the ones I like and go to mytego.com and customize the skin. After mulling over it a few days, I order. The first time I ordered from mytego.com skin came in about 3 weeks, this time it has taken much longer. Ordered a custom skin on 11/27/09 and still have not received it.
> 
> Good news is that I finally talked to someone on the phone and per her, they are extremely backlogged and my skin should be here in about two weeks. I like the skin so much - I decided not to cancel. That's it! Glad you liked it.


Thanks for your info! Ever try a custom DecalGirl? I've had both MT & DG and prefer the custom DG!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

No - I have not tried Decal Girl custom skins.  I wish I had known that - probably would have the skin by now.  Next time and thanks for the tip!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> No - I have not tried Decal Girl custom skins. I wish I had known that - probably would have the skin by now. Next time and thanks for the tip!


I usually get them on a week or so...sometimes even quicker! They are a joy to work with!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I received the Oberon cover today and it was really an easy decision!

Can't wait for the BB bag and the skin to arrive


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I really like your choice Casse - I really thought about the skin you got for quite some time.  It is a really nice combo - don't forget to post pictures when your Kindle is all dressed up.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> I go to art.com and look and different images. Save the ones I like and go to mytego.com and customize the skin.


Do you have to pay for the images you get from art.com?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Do you have to pay for the images you get from art.com?


No - I don't pay for the images. If you try to save as the larger image, it has a art.com watermark across it. However, I am using the thumbnail and that doesn't contain the watermark. I hope they don't change that.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I made the mistake of reading the cover review thread and ran across Cobbie with the red River Garden and the black beauty BorsaBella bags..... I ended up and along with my order above added on a travel bag in the black beauty fabric   That nice discount code and her thread just tipped me over the edge... I just might have to get both skins and trade off


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I like #2. I have an Oberon Red Sun cover and it was difficult to find the right skin so I created this one for my Kindle. I did think about #2 that you have as a potential candidate for a new skin but then just went and created my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this! How in the world do you create your own skin?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> No - I have not tried Decal Girl custom skins. I wish I had known that - probably would have the skin by now. Next time and thanks for the tip!


By the time, you are ready, they will just improve the process and make it better.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> To quote F1Wild - "Always willing to shop for others. "


You too, Cobbie! Just let me know when we can do some additional damage!


----------

